# ما الفرق بين بول الذكر وبول الأنثى ؟



## ربيع عاطر (29 يوليو 2009)

ثبت في الصحيحين عن أم قيس بنت محصن: ”أنها أتت بابن لها صغير لم يأكل الطعام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبال على ثوبه فدعا بماء فنضحه ولم يغسله“ رواه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود وأحمد. 

وعن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ”بول الغلام الرضيع يُنضح وبول الجارية يُغْسَل“ رواه الإمام أحمد, وقال الترمذي حديث حسن, وصححه الحاكم وقال هو على شرط الشيخين. 

وعن أم الفضل قالت: ”بال الحسين بن علي في حجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا رسول اللَّـه أعطني ثوبك والبس ثوبا غيره حتى أغسله، فقال: ”إنما ينضَح من بول الذكر ويغسل من بول الأنثى“رواه أحمد وأبو داود وقال الحاكم: هو صحيح. 

وفي الباب أحاديث أخرى ذكـرها ابن القيم في كتابه "تحفة المودود" وقال: ”وقد ذهب إلى القول بهذه الأحاديث جمهـور أهل العلم من أهل الحديث والفقهاء لكن بشرط أنه طفل يرضع لم يأكل الطعـام“. 

ويُفهم من تلك الأحاديث فقهيا أن بول الغلام الذي لم يأكل الطعام نجاسته مخففة ويكتفى فيها بالنضح أي الرش بالماء, ويفهم منها علميا وجود فارق طبيعي يجعل بول الغلام الذي لم يأكل الطعام أقل عرضة للتلوث وأخف نجاسة. 











شملت الدراسة 73 طفلا 38 ذكر و35 أنثى وصنفـوا إلى أربع فئات عمرية؛ دون شهر ومن شهــر إلى شهرين ثم إلى ثلاثة ثم أكثر من ثلاثـة مع تزايد احتمال تناول أطعمة. 











وجمعت العينات ونقلت مباشرة لتفحص معمليا واستمر العمل لعدة أشهر مع مراعاة أقصى ما يمكن من درجات التعقيم وتجنب التلوث. 












استخدمت طريقة د. هانز كريستيان جرام التي اكتشفها عام 1884 في صبغ البكتريا حيث تكون البنفسجية موجبة الجرام والحمراء سالبة. 








اختبرت جميع العينات باختيار حقل مجهري لعد البكتريا بتكبير موحد هو 100 مرة ووجد أن جميعها سالبة الجرام. 











وصنفت البكتريا على أنها بكتريا القولون Escherichia Coli. 




وقد كانت النتائج على النحو التالي: 

(أولا) في الفئة العمرية حتى 30 يوم كانت نسبة تواجد البكتريا في بول الرضع الإناث 95.44% أكثر من الرضع الذكور حيث بلغ عدد البكتريا في الحقل المجهري لبول الرضع الإناث 41.9 بينما بلغ العدد 2 في نفس الحقل للرضع الذكور. 







(ثانيا) في الفئة العمرية 1 - 2 شهر كانت نسبـة تواجد البكتريا في بول الرضع الإناث 91.48% أكثر من الرضع الذكور حيث بلغ عدد البكتريا في الحقل المجهري لبول الرضع الإناث 24.1 بينما بلغ العدد 2.25 في حالة الرضع الذكور. 










(ثالثا) في الفئة العمرية 2 - 3 شهر كانت نسبـة تواجد البكتريا في بول الرضع الإناث 93.69% أكثر من الرضع الذكور حيث بلغ عدد البكتريا في الحقل المجهري لبول الرضع الإناث 24.1 بينما بلغ العدد 1.6 في حالة الرضع الذكور. 



(رابعا): في الفئة العمرية أكثر من 3 شهور كانت نسبة البكتريا في بول الرضع الإناث 69% أكثر من الرضع الذكور 

حيث بلغ عدد البكتريا في الحقل المجهري لبول الرضع الإناث 13.9 بينما بلغ العدد 6.8 في حالة الرضع الذكور. 








في حالة الرضيعة الأنثى يتناقص عدد البكتريا مع التقدم في العمر 









في حالة الرضيع الذكر يتزايد عدد البكتريا مع التقدم في العمر 








ويلاحظ في حالة الرضع الإناث تناقص عدد البكتريا مع التقدم في العمر, وفي حالة الرضع الذكور عقب انخفاض أولي تزايد عدد البكتريا مع تناول الطعام والتقدم في العمر تماما كما أفاد الحديث النبوي. 

هذا هو أول بحث تجريبي في هذا المجال, وبالطبع لم يدرك أحد منذ زمن الوحي فروقا بين بول الجارية وبول الغلام الذي لم يأكل الطعام بعد حتى أن الفقهاء قد حاروا في التعليل, لكن براهين الوحي تشع اليوم بنور اليقين, ودين تتفق تشريعاته مع حقائق التكوين لن تبيده أبدا حيلٌ مهما بلغت أو عتادٌ.


----------



## eng abdallah (30 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله في جهودكم و فقكم الله*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## leila_tggt (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعتز بالله (3 أغسطس 2009)

أخي قد قرأت في هذا الباب مؤخرا وبالفعل لم أفهم وجه الأختلاف الفقهي في التعامل مع نجاسة البول ( للذكر او الأنثى ) ..

بارك الله فيك و شكرا للتوضيح ..


----------



## ربيع عاطر (3 أغسطس 2009)

علمت في صغري بهذا الأمر فتضايقت وظننت أن هذا تمييز وتفريق بين الذكر والأنثى

ولكنها كانت أفكار سخيفة 

فالله هو الخالق وهو العليم بما خلق


أشكركم على دعواتكم


----------



## baseemsh (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
فلنعد يا اخوان الى القران والسنة العطرة وسنرى العجائب من المور والنتائج
اللهم اعدنا الى طريقك
واعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
ولاتجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا
ولاتبتلينا في ديننا


----------



## مهاجر (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات ... الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## ربيع عاطر (5 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام 

أشكركم على المشاركة، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ... مواضيع مميزة فعلااا 
والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام 
الحمدلله دائماااا​


----------



## trqziz (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الجنه و شكرا لك


----------



## palnet2007 (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي موضوعك الجميل


----------



## المهندس (25 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافية على هذا الموضوع المتميز و المفيد ..

تحياتي


----------



## كوردستان (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات ... الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## امبراطور الهندسه (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل


----------



## ربيع عاطر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذي علمنا ما لم نكن نعلم وكان فضل الله علينا عظيماً


----------



## شكري سليمان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكرك على الموضوع .... قمة العلم والدين .....شكراً


----------



## قطر الندى4 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومه القيمه ...


----------



## Avetan (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المواضيع المميزة المطروحة . أرجوا لك التوفيق


----------



## القطة الرمادية (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:34:
البحث في هذه الامور يغني العقل البشري بحيث يشعر الانسان بانسانيته 
و يصبح اكثر ايمانا بالله سبحانه و تعالى , اكثر الله من امثالك ​


----------



## mahmoud mostafa (13 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع
جزاك اللع خيرا ع التوضيح والشرح


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى


----------



## ربيع عاطر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

> نشكرك على الموضوع .... قمة العلم والدين .....شكراً


أشكرك أخي .. ولكن لن يصل أحد إلى القمة أبداً (وفوق كل ذي علم عليم)


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أفادكم الله


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thebest2010 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

انا أحس ان الموضوع عادل


----------

